

Florence Nightingale: The Passionate Statistician  - prakash
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/38937/title/Math_Trek__Florence_Nightingale_The_passionate_statistician

======
chaosmachine
That graph puts a smile on my face. Looks like something right out of a web
2.0 blog.

[http://www.sciencenews.org/view/access/id/38939/name/jr_mtre...](http://www.sciencenews.org/view/access/id/38939/name/jr_mtrek_nightingale.jpg)

